# Ok this might be a silly question but...



## tpuma (Jun 6, 2017)

I am shooting a "white party" on Thursday where everyone will be wearing all white. Usually on a gig I will wear dark colors. Should I wear all white to blend in? Is it wrong to wear dark colors to the gig if its a "white party" I just don't know what to do here lol. Sorry for the silly question. What would you do?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 6, 2017)

I would ask the people hosting the gig what colour they think/want you to where


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 6, 2017)

tpuma said:


> I am shooting a "white party" on Thursday where everyone will be wearing all white. Usually on a gig I will wear dark colors. Should I wear all white to blend in? Is it wrong to wear dark colors to the gig if its a "white party" I just don't know what to do here lol. Sorry for the silly question. What would you do?


I'd were white. May be time to visit a thrift store.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 6, 2017)

Wear gray.  Actually wear white and shoot Canon L lenses.


----------



## tpuma (Jun 6, 2017)

They're super nice people. I've worked with them before. They said wear what I want. Seems odd to wear something other than white. I dunno. Maybe I'm over thinking it. I'll just wear something light colored and try to blend in as much as possible. 




ZombiesniperJr said:


> I would ask the people hosting the gig what colour they think/want you to where


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 6, 2017)

speaking of silly questions ...
But should OP take a gray card for WhiteBalance or just a white card ?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 6, 2017)

Or dress like a human gray card?? lol

Maybe white shirt with khaki or tan pants, I'd probably go with white + light neutral to blend in but I don't know if I'd want to dress exactly like the guests. Not sure how dressy or casual this is, I usually wear something appropriate but more toned down (darks/neutrals). Being summer too I don't know about wearing dark/black, that might make you stand out.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 6, 2017)

If you are a guest wear white. 

If you are part of the hired help, don't worry about the color, just wear nice business casual.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 7, 2017)

D'uhh... it's before Labour Day!



What gryph said!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 7, 2017)

If you'll be taking candids then I would think you want to blend in a just a bit.  White shirt and khakis gets my vote too.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2017)

With out at doubt, you absolutely should wear *THIS!!!*


----------



## tpuma (Jun 8, 2017)

Now that's funny.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2017)

tirediron said:


> D'uhh... it's before Labour Day!
> 
> 
> 
> What gryph said!


*"Much of what you've been told about wearing white that it's only cool between Memorial and Labor Days, that's it's only for virgins isn't true at all. Here's what you need to know."*


----------



## tpuma (Jun 8, 2017)

Welp, tonight is the shoot. I decided to wear a white linen shirt and grey pants lol. I was considering the romper though lol


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 8, 2017)

Darn, wearing a man romper might have made you the hit of the party!


----------

